# Solved: Ad Hoc Network - cannot ping



## ccaffrey (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi,

Im trying to set up an ad-hoc network between 2 laptops running Windows XP. Im using the windows wireless network configuartion tool. Both laptops indicate that they are connected to the ad-hoc network with the same SSID. However I am unable to ping either laptop from the other. i get the message 'request timed out'.

If the laptops are connected to a wireless router access point, they can successfully communicate with each other. However, i need to get them to communicate in ad hoc mode for a college project.

Things I've tried so far:
- set the ip address manually to 192.168.1.100 & 192.168.1.101
- disabled windows firewall on both machines
- ensured there is no other other firewall software running on either machine
- checked their wireless card settings: IBSS channel number is 11 on both

Im still having the same issue however. Is there anything else anyone can suggest to solve this? Its really impportant for me to get this working so any help would be much appreciated


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is some sort of firewall enabled if they're actually connected and can't ping. My guess is something is still not connected.

Have you turned off encryption, and configured the wireless client for Ad-Hoc connections only? Do you actually see the other machine and successfully connect to it?


----------



## ccaffrey (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks JohnWill. I had encrtypion enabled. I had authentication set to Open so I guess i just overlooked the encryption setting

It works now anyways. Thanks again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## foreigner737 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Ccaffrey,

I have read your post completely and I can say I have exactly the same problem with pinging. 

I have been all the 4 steps through you also have been but could not get it work.
What was the last thing you have changed or set before the clients begin to ping each other?

Thank you for an answer.


----------



## ccaffrey (Aug 15, 2007)

hi,

in network settings, right click on your wireless connection and select properties. set network authentication to open and data encryption to disabled. 

i hope that helps


----------

